# Any Ryobians' help?



## Mosti (May 17, 2011)

I have a ryobi ets1526AL table saw which has an appropriate place in which you can mount a router and thus have also a router table at the same time. As a router I have a ryobi ert1050, never mounted onto the table since I cannot work it ou on how this can be done as the holes do not align. I intend to go bigger now...a 1/2" ryobi ert2100 but which I would like to mount onto this table saw. However I am unsure if the mount will be straightforward. Anyone knows if any kits will be needed etc? Have browsed the web several times looking for solutions...to no avail :sad:


----------



## Mosti (May 17, 2011)

Oh sure, however since as I said I want to go bigger, might aswell get the right one that fits you know. The holes on the table are 95mm apart (just in case anyone has the ryobi ert2100router).

Cheers.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Mosti said:


> Oh sure, however since as I said I want to go bigger, might aswell get the right one that fits you know. The holes on the table are 95mm apart (just in case anyone has the ryobi ert2100router).
> 
> Cheers.


Hi Joseph

I'm not at home at the moment. I'll check my one later and get back to you.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mosti (May 17, 2011)

istracpsboss said:


> Hi Joseph
> 
> I'm not at home at the moment. I'll check my one later and get back to you.
> 
> ...


:thank_you2:


----------



## blindpig (Jun 22, 2011)

Mosti,
I've a Rayobi 3000 table saw,trying to attach an old Milwaukee router of course didn't line up so I located the correct hole alignment and drilled and countersunk the proper holes for flathead bolts to fit my router. Have been happy with the results for many years now.
Good luck,
Don/BP


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Sorry Joseph. I started doing it then got a phone call and haven't got back to it, as I had to go out. I was going to scan the base for you and put the dimensions on. However, the mounting holes did look much more than 95mm apart. I'm out tonight so it will probably be tomorrow now.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mosti (May 17, 2011)

No worries, will wait.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

one thing that can be done is to drill new holes. If You remove the plate fron the bottom of the router, You have the perrect template. You have to be sure that the plate is turned 180 degrees so the side mounted to the router base is laying on the table to mark. I also would do Your best to get the plate centered in the opening.. That bace plate that You used to transfer the holes does not go back on the router, The next thing, the screw holes have to bemade so that the head of the screws don't interfear in any way with the work that You route on the table. I have a Ryobi table saw model BT3000 . And that model has tapered holes that fit the Ryobi router. It is a cast aluminum that is tempered. Is that the same? Looking back, I think I hace combined a couple of post, Sorry!


----------



## Mosti (May 17, 2011)

Hi. The table saw that I have is the ryobi ets15326al as mentioned earlier. It also has countersunk holes to mount the router on and it is made of aluminium like yours. However I think that the screws will need to be changed since they wont be strong enough to hold the router in place no? Add to that the thickness of the mounting area.
Actually I wish that I get the ryobi ert2100 router since I want to go bigger, as my ryobi ert1050 with 1/4" collet is too small for certain jobs. Am also confident that the 2100 fitting will be straight forward. I am waiting to get measurments of the 2100 base plate before buying it.

Cheers.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I would get some high strength screws. I think that that would hold good. I can not tell how heavy Your's is, But I also have not heard of the mounting screws breaking. Make sure that the screw You use is not going to cause erosion of an any kind. I know that You don't want to over tighten, as You can damage the threads You could get a thread lock compound. It will keep the threads from vibrating loose. Hope this helps!


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Joseph

Sorry this took so long. I kept forgetting to scan the thing before going out.

Does this help?

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Mosti (May 17, 2011)

Oh thankyou! I think it will more than help!

Cheers.


----------

